# A couple of older eggs are very slightly darker



## Cloudy_Lemonade (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi again,
I've been using this forum a lot recently haha.
It has been 19 days since the first egg has been laid, but I don't believe incubation started until a few (4 or 5) days after. I wasn't even sure if any of the eggs were fertile, and I'm still not.
I managed a look at the eggs today and was mildly shocked to see that the 2 older eggs were very, very slightly darker (almost enough to not be noticeable), while the younger ones were still white - I haven't seen them since last week, when they were all the same. The slightly darker ones were not stained. The parents are always incubating. I've only ever witnessed them both off the eggs for a few seconds before. As soon as I got up, the male shot straight back inside.
I want to candle them but it's too light at the moment. Does this mean they are dead in shell? Were they even fertile in the first place? Or are they about to hatch?
Many thanks.


----------



## Melissasueart1968 (Dec 20, 2020)

Could it be that the darker eggs have chicks inside?
Have any hatched?
(Edited)


----------



## Cloudy_Lemonade (Jan 29, 2021)

Melissasueart1968 said:


> It could be that the darker eggs have chicks inside.
> Have any hatched?


Hi there. The 3 eggs are definitely DIS (the colour has darkened), but I believe two are still viable, possibly 3. I haven't managed to candle the white ones, but I'm presuming that they are fertile. Also, will I definitely hear the chick pipping from inside the egg before it starts breaking through? 
Any extra tips would be much appreciated


----------



## Melissasueart1968 (Dec 20, 2020)

You may hear the chick making sound if you are very close at the right moments, and lucky!
Fertile eggs will normally hatch by 21 days after incubation starts. Which as you know, often may be some days after they are laid.
If you are not able to candle the eggs, the best advice I can give is patience!
I have used a piece of cardboard or cardstock to shoo the parents off the eggs and out of the box, then block the entrance with the cardboard to quickly and carefully candle the eggs.
It's really exciting waiting for babies to hatch! 
It's like waiting for a holiday, but you don't know exactly when the holiday will arrive!
I believe most people give it 29 days to make sure. The parents are usually pretty good at knowing as well, and will give up in the eggs if they don't hatch in the usual period if time. They will give up on the eggs and start "working" on making more.
It's so hard to wait to see the new chicks!
I have found when I finally stop checking, suddenly there will be babies!
If they hatch, sometimes after 2 or three weeks the parents may start mating again, and the hen laying...again while they still have tiny chicks to feed! 
Good luck! I hope to hear happy news from you soon!


----------



## Cloudy_Lemonade (Jan 29, 2021)

Melissasueart1968 said:


> You may hear the chick making sound if you are very close at the right moments, and lucky!
> Fertile eggs will normally hatch by 21 days after incubation starts. Which as you know, often may be some days after they are laid.
> If you are not able to candle the eggs, the best advice I can give is patience!
> I have used a piece of cardboard or cardstock to shoo the parents off the eggs and out of the box, then block the entrance with the cardboard to quickly and carefully candle the eggs.
> ...


Hello again! I used your technique of a cardboard block and it worked a treat! All eggs are fertile and, as expected, the two brighter ones are living - so good news! I really hope that they hatch okay 
Just one more question, if they hatch successfully, what can I do to increase survival chances? Do I need to provide anything more? Thank you!


----------

